# Children laughter and saying "Trick or Treat!"



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Anyone know where I can find something like this?


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry; can't help you out much! But, in the final 1/3 of the Amityville Horror theme, there is great children's laughter if you would want to use that! It's really quite creepy.  Wish I could help more!


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure if you're willing to do any editing ~ in the track titled, "Halloween Horror-Scary Sounds", from Ultimate Horror Sounds, there is a lot of children speaking, laughing, singing 'Ring Around the Rosie'. Thought I'd throw that in, too! It's available on iTunes for-get this-99 cents!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Talk to Hantcast. He does sound recording and maybe he can help.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I have a track of some children but it isn't real scary sounding although someone with the ability could make it scary. The children are saying "Trick Or Treat, Smell My Feet, Give me something good to eat". Here's the best copy I could find in my files:

*Trick Or Treat...*


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

In the film "Halloween" from 1978. When they introduce the myers house, there are kids chanting. And at the end, they say "Trick or Treat" laughing, and the sounds of cans, i think. I'll get a link 

YouTube- ‪Halloween: Extended Edition | 1978 | Part 1 HD‬‎
Around 2:19


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

there may be sound bits on the Hocus Pocus CD.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Sorry. I misread your original request. I you look up in YouTube's Search for "Trick Or Treat kids" you should come up with several videos with kids laughing and saying "Trick Or Treat" that you could use to save the audio to your PC.


----------

